# [RISOLTO] Firefox 3 browser predefinito in Thunderbird

## lsegalla

Salve, dopo l'aggiornamento da firefox 2 a firefox 3 (col quale ho risolto dei problemi che avevo con foxmarks) non riesco piu' ad aprire i links dall'interno di thunderbird... quando clicco non succede esattamente niente...

Avviando thunderbird da console riesco a vedere il messaggio d'errore che è il seguente: 

```
Couldn't load XRE functions.
```

Il problema sembrerebbe essere questo

http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg893283.html

Qui c'è anche un bug aperto

https://bugs.gentoo.org/219444

Purtroppo non ho ancora risolto, ma mi sembra che sta cosa mi fosse capitata anche con firefox 2 (magari mi sbaglio), ma mi sembrava una stupidaggine.

Chiedo aiuto.Last edited by lsegalla on Tue Dec 02, 2008 12:17 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## lsegalla

Qualcuno mi sa aiutare please?

----------

## riverdragon

Che ambiente desktop usi?

----------

## lsegalla

KDE

----------

## riverdragon

Allora non posso esserti più di tanto d'aiuto. Su gnome non riuscivo ad aprire i collegamenti tramite altre applicazioni perché il browser predefinito era impostato su epiphany (non installato); è bastato impostarlo a firefox dall'apposita capplet per far funzionare tutto. Guarda se hai qualcosa del genere anche tu.

----------

## djinnZ

kde quale versione? Firefox è il programma di default per i link o è conqueror? A me pare una riedizione di un vecchio problema che puoi risolvere con about:config (in TB)

----------

## lsegalla

- ho kde v. 3.5.9

- ho sempre usato firefox 2 come browser di default ma appunto quando ho aggiornato al 3 è comparso questo problema, nel centro di controllo è il browser predefinito firefox

- quella vecchia discussione non so quale è, sembrava anche a me molto tempo fa di aver letto qualcosa di simile ma non son riuscito a trovarla

----------

## lsegalla

Ho appena verificato una cosa: da altri programmi (come ad esempio OPENOFFICE) il browser si apre in automatico...

Solo Thunderbird non mi apre in automatico i links !!

Che sia un problema di thunderbird quindi ?  :Confused: 

----------

## djinnZ

UFF! ed io cosa ti avevo detto?

Chiami l'about:config di Thunderbird (devi installare l'apposita estensione) e cambi le keyword "network.protocol-handler.app.http" e "network.protocol-handler.app.https" in "firefox" o quel che diavolo è (ora non ho voglia di vedere quale sia il wrapper per FF od il modo di invocare la selezione di kde di modo che il browser di default lo scegli da control center, cerca su google qualche volta)

Il problema c'era già ai tempi di mozilla, è peggiorato con l'avvento di TB/FF ed ogni tanto si ripresenta, probabilmente i devel si saranno dimenticati di aggiornare l'invocazione o sarà quella per gnome o per kde4 o per windows, capita.

NB: se è attivo sia il supporto kde che gnome alle volte qualche casino lo dovrebbe fare.

----------

## lsegalla

Brevemente: 

1. Hai ragione, pero'...

2. Faccio sempre le ricerche su google, e cerco anche di evitare pallosi "UP" giornalieri (il thread è aperto dal 23 ottobre)

3. Non volevo mettere in dubbio quanto hai detto, semplicemente non avevo letto il "TB" alla fine e ho cercato a lungo la soluzione con parole sbagliate

La soluzione del problema (che quindi arriva in meno di 5 minuti):

Ho scaricato qui il plugin per usare about:config in thunderbird (e non ricordavo ci volesse un plugin)

https://addons.mozilla.org/it/thunderbird/addon/423

Quindi non trovando le due voci citate le ho semplicemente create:

network.protocol-handler.app.http di tipo string con all'interno il valore firefox

network.protocol-handler.app.https di tipo string con all'interno il valore firefox

Tutto funziona, ho fatto una prova anche con OPERA giusto per gradire.

Ti ringrazio.

----------

## djinnZ

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> 2. Faccio sempre le ricerche su google, e cerco anche di evitare pallosi "UP" giornalieri (il thread è aperto dal 23 ottobre)

 Se non era così non mi sarei degnato di riportederti o ti mandavo aff... direttamente (tanto i moderatori sono latitanti ultimamente)  :Twisted Evil: 

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> 3. Non volevo mettere in dubbio quanto hai detto, semplicemente non avevo letto il "TB" alla fine e ho cercato a lungo la soluzione con parole sbagliate

 quel che volevo dire, leggere tutto

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> La soluzione

 parziale  :Twisted Evil:  *lsegalla wrote:*   

> del problema (che quindi arriva in meno di 5 minuti)

 cerca meglio qual è il wrapper da utilizzare per far gestire l'apertura del browser a kde, mi sento pigro e dispettoso oggi (mi è stato appena proposto in virtù del nome e della barba che non taglio di impersonare babbo natale per i nipotini, sono di umore natalizio peggiore del solito  :Evil or Very Mad:  ).

----------

## canduc17

Post mooolto interessante, avevo lo stesso problema!

Grazie!!!

----------

## lsegalla

Allora abiti nel posto sbagliato vecchio... io ho appena deciso che alle mie bimbe non diro' mai che Babbo Natale esiste    :Very Happy: 

Ce l'ho su con questo mondo idiota del cazzo e con ste mode consumistiche in sto periodo dove... lasciamo perdere, senno' comincio un comizio politico, guerrafondaio, qualunquista, populista, che sa di antipolitica etc. etc. etc...

Tornando al pinguino (che mia figlia chiama KINGO, che figata la pronuncia dei bimbi...) io non ho sinceramente capito a cosa dovrebbe servirmi questo wrapper e cos'è, di conseguenza non so cosa cercare. Voglio dire: ora che ho risolto il problema a che mi serve il wrapper? A evitarlo in futuro? A gestire meglio la cosa? Ma come?

In pratica col wrapper cosa mi stai consigliando?

Perchè in questo istante non ne ho ancora sentito il bisogno, e allora te lo chiedo giusto per disturbare un po' la tua giornata    :Twisted Evil: 

----------

